# Marksheet Or Transcripts



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Guys,
Would really appreciate if anyone could let me know whether i need to send my University marksheets or do i need to send Transcripts to the ACS for Skill assessment.
My marksheet contains all the subjects indicating the maximum marks and marks obtained.
For transcripts its a lengthy process and i would need to apply to my university for the same.
What is the real differenece. Would ACS accept my Marksheets ?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2012)

You need transcripts. Mark sheets whilst useful as additional evidence are not offical in the same way transcripts are.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for your reply shel. I read somewhere in the forums that people submitted marksheets only and they were accepted by ACS. that is what makes me confused. Should i apply for transcripts or should i send my marksheet and wait for them to respond.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

sukesh123 said:


> Thanks for your reply shel. I read somewhere in the forums that people submitted marksheets only and they were accepted by ACS. that is what makes me confused. Should i apply for transcripts or should i send my marksheet and wait for them to respond.


I submitted colour scans of my marks-sheets to both DIAC and ACS and they were accepted. Actually, I am not too sure of the precise difference between mks sheet and transcripts.


----------



## mikstylo (Jul 21, 2012)

I submitted coloured scans of my University mark sheets too...I think they should work fine with ACs and DIAC


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

bangalg said:


> I submitted colour scans of my marks-sheets to both DIAC and ACS and they were accepted. Actually, I am not too sure of the precise difference between mks sheet and transcripts.


Thanks a lot for your reply bangalg. Could you let me know did u get them attested also or did u upload colored copies of the same after getting attested.


----------



## kochtobbom (Jun 20, 2014)

Similar query here,

I am currently away from India and thus no access to my transcripts. My mark sheets however are with my family who can take color printout and get tem notarized. SInce you have walked the same path, kindly advise if this is correct way to go about it.

Also, did you submit statutory declaration or did you get employment reference frm ur employer ? In case you submitted stat declaration., what all supporting docs as payslips, offer letter etc did you provide ?

Regards,



sukesh123 said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply bangalg. Could you let me know did u get them attested also or did u upload colored copies of the same after getting attested.


----------

